# Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?



## Jerem1ah (27. August 2017)

*Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*

Also folgendes, ich habe mir 2012 ein 60Hz IPS Monitor gekauft (HPZR2440w) und bin voll zufrieden. Damals war bei mir die Frage ob ich mir 120hz TN oder 60hz IPS kaufen soll und habe die Entscheidung des IPS nie bereut. Da ich jetzt eine GTX 1080 in meinem Rechner habe würde ich aber dann doch gerne mal wissen wie es ist mit mehr als 60FPS zu zocken. 
Jetzt liest man aber überall wie ******* die IPS Panels doch sind, Staubeinschlüsse, Pixelfehler und Blacklightbleeding wobei Blacklightbleeding anscheinend bei fast allen IPS Monitoren auftritt. Also ich bin ganz ehrlich, mir ist so etwas bei meinem Monitor nie aufgefallen. Ich hab mir jetzt ein BLB Test-Video angeschaut, mein Zimmer verdunkelt und die Helligkeit meines Monitors hochgeschraubt und ja ganz oben links im Eck ist eine hellere Stelle die mit viel Fantasie auch gelblich sein könnte.  Aber die letzten 5 Jahre ist mir das nie aufgefallen.
Jetzt Frage ich mich, hatte ich damals einfach nur Glück gehabt, oder bin ich da einfach nicht so empfindlich wie andere so dass mir nie etwas negatives aufgefallen wäre? Also wenn ich mir jetzt ein WQHD 144HZ IPS Monitor kaufe und dessen Panel ist genauso wie mein jetziges dann wäre das großartig. 

Vielleicht ist das aber auch eine relativ neue Erscheinung bei modernen IPS Panels oder wird es doch nur überdramatisiert? Also wenn man bei Google nach BLB sucht dann sind die Bilder schon echt krass, aber kann mir vorstellen dass das von der Kamera stark verfälscht ist. 

 Falls das BLB aber schon immer ein Problem war, dann ist es wahrscheinlich einfach so, dass ich dafür gar kein Auge hab und bedenkenlos zu einem IPS greifen kann.


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*

Das Problem gibt es seit die Hintergrundbeleuchtung von Kaltlichtkathode zu Edge Led geändert wurde.


----------



## Jerem1ah (27. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*

Also ich hab ein white LED Monitor. Ich mein ich sehe bei dunklem Bildschirm schon Hintergrundleuchten aber wenn dass das Ganze Problem sein soll dann würde mir das echt nix ausmachen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Jetzt liest man aber überall wie ******* die IPS Panels doch sind, Staubeinschlüsse, Pixelfehler und Blacklightbleeding wobei Blacklightbleeding anscheinend bei fast allen IPS Monitoren auftritt.


Staub in einem Reinraumprodukt?
Wie witzig.



Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz ehrlich, mir ist so etwas bei meinem Monitor nie aufgefallen.


Mir auch nicht.
Mann kann natürlich alles übertreiben.
Alle diese Effekte haben objektive und subjektive Gründe.



Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Falls das BLB aber schon immer ein Problem war, dann ist es wahrscheinlich einfach so, dass ich dafür gar kein Auge hab und bedenkenlos zu einem IPS greifen kann.


Meine Augen sind so schlecht, daß sie es sicher nicht sehen werden.
Aber ich bin ja auch PC-Urgestein. 
Und die zehntausend Bücher, Zeitschriften, Zeitungen, Webseiten u.s.w. die ich gelesen habe, haben den Prozeß sicher beschleunigt.

Nur bin ich dadurch nicht einen Deut dümmer geworden.



> Also wenn ich mir jetzt ein WQHD 144HZ IPS Monitor kaufe und dessen  Panel ist genauso wie mein jetziges dann wäre das großartig.


Na dann:
Dell Professional P2416D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Jedenfalls werde ich meinen IPS-Monitor wohl erst bei biligeren und besseren 4k-Monitoren tauschen.


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*

VA-Panel anschaffen. Da gibt es die Probleme nicht (dafür andere^^).
Ich hab IPS früher auch immer für das Nonplusultra gehalten, bis ich mal das Schwarz eines VA gesehen habe.
Selbst wenn ich bewusst auf meinem 16:9 mit 21:9 die Ecken schwarz lasse ... nix zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KrHome (28. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Staub in einem Reinraumprodukt? Wie witzig.


Hast du 'ne Ahnung. Allzu groß sind die Standards bei der Montage in China offensichtlich nicht, denn ich hatte schon einige Monitore mit Staubkorn-Einschlüssen zwischen den Display-Lagen - sowohl bei TN als auch bei IPS - und herstellerübergreifend von BenQ bis LG. Das ist daher kein reines IPS Problem.

 Mein aktueller Monitor hat auch einen Staubkorn-Einschluss im rechten Drittel. Da das aber nur etwa ein halbes Pixel groß und damit relativ unscheinbar ist, hab ich den Monitor behalten. 



> Mir auch nicht. Mann kann natürlich alles übertreiben. Alle diese Effekte haben objektive und subjektive Gründe.


Das ist keine Frage des Übertreibens. Backlight Bleeding ist modellabhängig. Es entsteht durch zuviel (und ungleichmäßigen) Druck zwischen Panel und Rahmen. Ein gut verarbeiteter Monitor hat es nicht. Dass ihr das bei eurem Modell nicht habt, sagt also garnichts über die allgemeine Problematik aus. Mein Monitor hat es auch nicht (dafür ziemlich heftigen IPS Glow links unten). Tendenziell verstärkt sich das Bleeding-Risiko je dünner der Monitor ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



KrHome schrieb:


> Hast du 'ne Ahnung. Allzu groß sind die Standards bei der Montage in China offensichtlich nicht, denn ich hatte schon einige Monitore mit Staubkorn-Einschlüssen zwischen den Display-Lagen - sowohl bei TN als auch bei IPS - und herstellerübergreifend von BenQ bis LG. Das ist daher kein reines IPS Problem.


Ich noch nie.
Und ich hab so 1.000 Stück in meinem Leben verkauft.



KrHome schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Monitor hat auch einen Staubkorn-Einschluss im rechten Drittel.


Du kannst einen halben Pixel sehen?


KrHome schrieb:


> Ein gut verarbeiteter Monitor hat es nicht. Dass ihr das bei eurem Modell nicht habt, sagt also garnichts über die allgemeine Problematik aus.


Aber wohl über die Qualität.


----------



## 0ssi (28. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



Jerem1ah schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das aber auch eine relativ neue Erscheinung bei modernen IPS Panels oder wird es doch nur überdramatisiert?


Wohl eher Letzteres aber bei 700€ für 27" WQHD 144Hz  darf man mehr meckern. Trotzdem sieht man immer nur schwarze Testbilder und überbelichtete Handyfotos.
Ich würde gerne einmal eine dunkle Spielszene sehen wo es wirklich stört. Ich denke einfach die Leute sind unterschiedlich empfindlich und Online wird viel übertrieben.
Trotzdem ist es gut, daß die Leute wenigstens noch etwas Anspruch haben und solche Dinge kritisieren. Gekauft wird es immer weiter also wird sich leider nichts ändern.


----------



## thomasemil (30. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



0ssi schrieb:


> Trotzdem sieht man immer nur schwarze Testbilder und überbelichtete Handyfotos.
> Ich würde gerne einmal eine dunkle Spielszene sehen wo es wirklich stört.


Ich Spiele grunzätzlich immer in einem hellem Raum und das BLB fält auch nur bei ganz schwarzen Scenen auf, aber hauptsächlich in Lodingscreens. Zum Glück kommt sowas nicht oft vor.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*

@Hisn Man muss auch sagen das der Philips einer der wenigen ist der auch VA verdient hat.(bildlich was Sw und kontrast angeht).
Das kannste mit den anderen mist garnicht vergleichen vorallem beim SW

7000:1 findeste doch bei den krüppel VA Panels nicht mehr die Samsung und co. verbauen mit ihren lausigen 2300:1...

Und bei 2300:1 ist auch der SW nicht ultra krass besser als bei IPS bei 4000+ sieht das ganze schon ganz anders aus.
Irgentwo hatte ich mal nen vergleichs Schwarzbild gesehen zwischen Samsung VA aus deren gaming zeugs und VA vom Philips der unterschied war gigantisch da hatte der VA von Samsung nen totales grau.. und das waren recht aktuelle Monitore.


Ausleuchtung war zumindest bei den *Gaming* VAs auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei helle ecken gabs da auch und generell hat VA Gammashift was so etwa glow nahe kommt.
BLB gibts bei VA aber auch wenn auch nicht so oft wie bei IPS.
AUO VA sind da nochmal schlechter als Samsung..

Gibt nur 2 sachen entweder Bild auf kosten der Performance oder Performance auf kosten der BQ mehr gibts nicht man siehts doch auch schon an IPS /144Hz die schnallen gegen LG ihre 60Hz Panels total ab was BQ angeht dafür sind se nicht so zockerfreundlich so ist das leider bei VA auch der philips ist auch nicht gerade zockerfreundlich trupft aber dafür wirklich mit VA stärke.

BLB ist seit dem ein Thema seit dem keine Polarisierungsfolie(glaub das war das) mehr untergebracht wird weil nur noch gespart werden muss weil da müssen die hersteller nämlich genau arbeiten ansonsten gibts gelbe pissecken sieht man schon beim X34A z.b drückt man die ecken am rahmen dann zusammen verschwindet BLB komplett!


----------



## blautemple (31. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich noch nie.
> Und ich hab so 1.000 Stück in meinem Leben verkauft.
> 
> Du kannst einen halben Pixel sehen?
> Aber wohl über die Qualität.



Achso und weil du etwas nicht sehen kannst gibt es das nicht?
Es gibt doch recht häufig Berichte über sowas inkl Bilder...


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. August 2017)

*AW: Blacklight Bleeding bei IPS überdramatisiert bzw. wie lange gibt es diese Probleme schon?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Achso und weil du etwas nicht sehen kannst gibt es das nicht?


Kein Kunde hat einen Monitor deswegen reklamiert seitdem.



blautemple schrieb:


> Es gibt doch recht häufig Berichte über sowas inkl Bilder...


Mit zweistündiger Belichtung.
Auch bei Prad.
Kenn ich.

Mein Auge sieht da nichts.


----------

